# Man-Made Life Possible?



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/6069111/Man-made-organisms-take-a-step-closer-to-reality.html


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Of all the stupid things to do. They'll kill us all!


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

With technology like this is it likly for my generation to reach middle age??? jeeez. How stupid can one be, creating something that has the power to completely take over it's host? Does science fiction teach us nothing about the dangers of body snatchers!!!!


----------



## Goblin (Jun 3, 2009)

Wonder if there's somebody out there cloning dinosaurs too?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Just goes to show that viruses are much smarter than people, because they've been taking over host DNA for centuries


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Just goes to show that viruses are much smarter than people, because they've been taking over host DNA for centuries


true.


----------

